# Trane water source heat pumps



## Lash5adam (Jan 13, 2011)

Have a system with about 20 water source heat pumps on it and 2 of them are acting up. The 2 that are acting up are working fine in cooling and compressor cuts out in heating. One of the units was low on refrigerant. I reclaimed the system, checked for leaks, and weighed refrigerant back in. It ran fine until it was satisfied. Then it started cutting the compressor out on heat again. Some times it would cut out after 6 seconds and if I put it in cooling then back to heat it would run for at least 3 min. Any Ideas.


----------



## linebacker (Jun 18, 2009)

Are you checking pressures and amps. when it is running and see what is cutting out?


----------



## Lash5adam (Jan 13, 2011)

*water source heat pumps*

Yes amps are good compressor is cutting out on high head pressure.


----------



## Lash5adam (Jan 13, 2011)

Also checked air flow and cleaned coil. Air flow is good.


----------



## linebacker (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not a tech, but we have installed alot of WHP's over the years. It's sounds like you are checking the right things. To run the pressures up that fast would seem to be a restriction in the freon side, maybe close to the reversing valve. There may be a strainer in the line that will stop up in one direction. If you have high pressure and pulling down on the low pressure side, you have a restriction. Good luck.


----------



## Lash5adam (Jan 13, 2011)

Already tried the reversing valve. It didnt make a difference now I think its the TXV. I don't know what else it could be.


----------



## linebacker (Jun 18, 2009)

Lash5adam said:


> Already tried the reversing valve. It didnt make a difference now I think its the TXV. I don't know what else it could be.


 There may be a strainer in the area around the heat txv. If you can, let me know what the fix ended up being. I still believe you are on the right track.


----------



## Lash5adam (Jan 13, 2011)

will let you know what the fix is. Wont be working on it again for a week or so. It is not as important as other jobs.


----------



## HintonAC-LeoTav2 (Jan 23, 2011)

I ran into a similar problem late last year with an air cooled Heat Pump. I'd check for a temp drop across the lines of the heating liquid line dryer and the TXV. You may find your rescriction in there.


----------



## Lash5adam (Jan 13, 2011)

I changed the txv valve and filter dryer all is good now. Thanks


----------



## linebacker (Jun 18, 2009)

Lash5adam said:


> I changed the txv valve and filter dryer all is good now. Thanks


You the man!


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

Had a similar problem with our Trane water source heat pump. Thanks to all of you for your valuable tips. We were able to fix that. And a big thank you to Lash5adam.


----------



## ironpit (Apr 10, 2011)

One of the dealers I help takes out the strainers on every txv. I tell him it is best to leave them in. He has been doing hvac for almost forty years and says it is better to take the strainers out. I still disagree. I try to always side with manufacturer design. Does anyone else, with experience, take these out?


----------



## NRG$WIZ (Oct 3, 2011)

Is the reversing valve working/how about the cut outs /any oil-any leaks found-sometimes the leak is in the water side.


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

Try to bring your unit to the expert if you cant fix it on your own or call a Hvac expert.


----------

